# 8v carbs: How are you guys running your vacuum lines?



## pocketrocket84gti (Dec 23, 2003)

I would love some advice on how you guys are running your vacuum. Particularly how to go from the big sized lines (booster and intake mani) to the regular small sized.
8v counterflow, pretty bare bones JH
duel Solex's
vacuum advance distributor
From what I can tell I have 4 vacuum ports/nipples
-brake booster
-intake manifold
-distributor
-one line off the carbs
I've been told not the connect the carbs to the distrib.
So what do you guys do?? pics and/or advice would be very awesome
Thanks
-Ben


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: 8v carbs: How are you guys running your vacuum lines? (pocketrocket84gti)*

how the hell else are you going to get vacuum advance? you need a signal from the carb. the vac advance port on a carb should have no vac at idle, and then as you rev it, there should be more vacuum there..
brake booster doesnt care where it gets its vacuum, just as long as it comes from between the head and the throttle butterflies. needs constant vac.
the intake manifold nipple is where i would hook up the brakes if it has vacuum all the time.
dizzy should get its vacuum from the carbs, not the intake. because the intake has high vacuum at idle, and almost none at WOT. thats backwards of what you want your vac advance to do. you want the vac advance to see no vacuum at idle, and then have the vac increase as engine rpms increase.
the port off the carb, hook a vacuum gauge up to it and see if it pulls vac at idle, if it does, dont hook your vac adv up to that. if it sees almost no vacuum at idle and then increases vac as you increase throttle, bingo, thats the one thats supposed to be working the vac adv.
or, you could take that beautiful engine out and give it to me. i could definitely get everything hooked up and running right. that looks like it could be one hell of a fast 8v.


----------



## pocketrocket84gti (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: 8v carbs: How are you guys running your vacuum lines? (Glegor)*

Oh. Well if I can run the carbs to the distributor then this will be easy.
I've read on here a couple times that you are not supposed to do that, that its the biggest no-no


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: 8v carbs: How are you guys running your vacuum lines? (pocketrocket84gti)*









inline T. vac line off of T goes to dizzy. other end goes to the brake booster. 








how else would your advance and power booster work??? gotta tap that vacuum somehow. 

now, this setup is a little different, but same routing... 










_Modified by Cynical 1 at 7:26 PM 4-1-2010_


----------



## pocketrocket84gti (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: 8v carbs: How are you guys running your vacuum lines? (Cynical 1)*

Ok, thank you.
I just hooked them up, I did
Booster --> Intake Mani
Distributor --> Carbs.
no T's or splits, no check valve nipples, nothing inter-connected..

That should work fine right?


----------

